# [HOW TOs] ODIN, CWM Recovery, Flashing, Rooting GB



## davken1102

I've seen some posts asking for exact steps of how to use these and I'l admit it took me a little while to first learn how to use these programs myself, as I was apprehensive to messing something up haha. It took a lot of reading from many different threads. This thread will attempt to help teach you how to use these programs all in one place.
(These instructions are from the US Cellular Mesmerize, other phones are similar but no promises. DO ALL AT YOUR OWN RISK>I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYTHING YOU DO)
First you need to connect your Mesmerize to your computer (I'm on Win7 and instructions are for such) and download the drivers from Samsung or if you're running Windows 7 it should download it all for you. (I assume you can do this if your attempting to use these other programs, otherwise maybe you should rethink this..









[ODIN] (ROMs, Recovery)

Open ODIN v1.3 [Get it Here]
To connect the device you need to
1. shut down your phone
2. pull your battery
3. Hold the volume down button and plug in the mesmerize <[download mode]
[If successful you should get a "downloading" screen on your phone and in ODIN it will show a connection in the first "ID:COM" window]
You can now load files
1. Put the .pit file in the PIT section
2. .tar file goes in the PDA section.
Now Hit Start, let it do its thing and reboot your phone.
*remember that when flashing an update, DO NOT REPARTITION. Only repartition when using the FULL build

[Flashing .zip Files with CWM4] (modem, permissions fix, etc..)

This is assuming you already have ClockworkMod Recovery v4 Installed (using ODIN to do this) Recovery.bin> [http://db.tt/qeCbLFGL]
1. Put the .zip file that you want to flash onto the root of your sd card (/sdcard/)
2. Turn your phone off
3. Hold the vol up/down and the power button all together until you see the Samsung logo flash twice
4. You can let go and recovery will load
5. Go to Install zip from sdcard
6. Select the zip you want to flash
If it's an update choose "apply /sdcard/update.zip"
If it is something else like the permissions fix select "choose zip from sdcard" this will give you another screen where you can find the name of the file you want to use.
7. Select "reboot system now" after the installation completes

Rooting [GB]
You can not root Gingerbread right now once your running GB, unless you ODIN a pre-rooted ROM. Get from this Thread 
So download the pre-rooted rom and follow the instructions for ODIN, you will also need to do the premissions fix to get the GPS working again [Get it here]

File Links
CWM 4.0
EE19 Radio - [Froyo radio]
EH09 Radio [GB radio]
Mesmerize Kernels

Messed something up and freaking out? Go back to stock here

I'm going to add more later and please suggest_* anything *_I should change/add
Hope this helps someone!


----------

